# Sam and Suzy's mom...



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

.... Bea is going to be put to sleep in 7 hours. She was expecting kittens when she started to throw up and couldn't keep anything down. Her kittens were born 2 weeks to early and today the last kitten died. Bea was examined by the vet and they found a large tumour in the chest cavity, stemming from the lymph area. The tumour is so big that it blocks her throat so she can't get any food or fluid down.

I'm so sad for her sake, she gave me two wonderful companions and was so full of life. Sam and Suzy aren't aware of this of course, but seeing them will be a reminder about this wonderful bluepoint siamese.

Rest in peace little Bea, meet your kittens on the other side of the rainbow bridge. No more pain, just pain for us who's left here. My thoughts goes to my breeder who brought up Sam and Suzy, she must be so devestated now.










The picture is of Bea when she was expecting Sam and Suzy.


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

Oh, that's so awful  She and her kittens will be together now, though. I'm sure you already have, but be sure to give Sam and Suzy extra hugs tonight


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

That is so sad. She is such a beautiful cat - at least she has left her beautiful offspring, like Sam and Suzy, as a reminder of herself. My thoughts are with her owner, and you guys as well.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

How sad.  
Bea is absolutely gorgeous, my thought to her owners and to you, Petra.


----------



## LoveMyKitties (Nov 12, 2004)

Oh poor poor Bea  I am sorry to hear that Petra

Have fun playing at the rainbow bridge Bea


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

That is so sad. I'm so sorry.


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

Beautiful and regal Bea...I'm sorry to hear about her and her kittens. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 7, 2004)

That is really sad, Petra.......how shocking.


----------

